# New Chunkylove Video



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey guys

Clay doh just sent me a new video from this weekend I posted it at http://www.slingingsteel.comlogin to the forum enjoy.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Had a great time out there with Stitch runner and his other 2 friends from New Orleans that came out with me sunday! We got into a few AJ and Almaco Jacks..and got some good fish killin video with the helmet cam.

Check out one of the fish, about half way thru, with a perfect stone shot...the fish shivered once, turned upside down, and sunk like a rock...yeah!

And of course, I got some good musiv on the video. Its about 4 minutes long, and all shootin and fightin fish.

Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## JSeaWach (Oct 29, 2007)

Dude, nice shooting! I was watching those Jacks earlier in my dive and wishing I had my guns! Great day on the "O".


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanx Chris! And thanx for lettin us tie off to the back of the "Tec Rec"! Made it a lot easier for me.

Next time around....some of them dogs off the grill would be nice too! oke

Give me a call, wanted to know if you had any charters booked to the "O"

777-1221


----------



## JSeaWach (Oct 29, 2007)

Clay,

Toss me a slab of Almaco and you can have all the dogs you want! Better yet we'll just grill the fish and use the dogs for bait.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Almaco for hot dogs! we'll see next time...it may almost be worth it fot the conveinence of tying off to ya!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

You're getting good at this shootin video thing. Looks like your aim on the fish is getting better as welloke Nice as always Clay.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa John. My aim has never been a problem. You can count on less than one hand any fish I have ever gut shot. And I rarely miss.

Now, me actually pulling the trigger and shooting fish may be another thing, but when it gets puleed, its always head or neck shot at worst.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Heres another link if you couldn't find it with that one.

http://www.teamchunkylove.com/video.htm

The video is at the top of the list and the name of it is "JOKER JACKS"


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet stone shot Clay,that was a pretty action packed video. I look forward to seeing some more of those in the future, Neva asked me after seeing our shark encounter, "How much does one of those camera's cost?":banghead


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Is she gonna get you one! I'll help you rig it up to a helmet, so I wont be the only knuckle head out there!!! Haa haa.

Goin tommorow, hopin to get more. Found out today from Dalton and Armondo that our friend is still on that wreck, and we are headed there tommorow. Maybe a little action footage of a .223 in use?!?!?!:letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Went back out to the "O" yesterday, but never loaded the gun. Was diving with out of towners that don't get to dive that much, so I decided to just stay with them down there.

Was hopin for a nother video of poppin some more of them jacks!

Next time!


----------



## stichrunner (Mar 26, 2008)

hey what about me. im the rather large fellow in the camo suit i might not have stoned them but a fish is a fish:hoppingmad:hoppingmad


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

Great vid Clay man I need to think about getting certified thats awsome


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Clay, that would be great if I had my own helmet cam, we could make movies from multiple angles, over-analyze every missed shot and distract each other with underwater shinanigans!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Yer too funny Josh!

And yes! That was Stichrunner from New Orleansin the camo wetsuit poppin his fair share of Jacks!!! Swet job Gene!


----------

